# Help in choosing a wooden dummy



## LAKANPOPOT (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi everyone!
 I am new in wing chun. I need help in choosing a wooden dummy.
Has anyone tried the Wing Lam freestanding-spinning wooden dummy. I am interested in it because it's tradionally made but space saving. It claims the feel of the traditional dummy with more life because it spins. thanks in advance.


----------



## someguy (Nov 19, 2003)

Dont know much about buying a dummy.  You could takl to your sifu about it maybe he could give you advice.  It maybe that you dont really need it for a while.  I guess that depends on the system though.
What system of wing chun do you do?


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 20, 2003)

If you going to buy a wooden dummy, get ready to spend some money, they don't go very cheap. From my experience most of the "space saver" or "light weight portable" ones I have seen were poorly made and wouldn't hold up for very long.
My advice is spend the extra money adn get a nice wooden one like the ones offered from Century even, those are very good quality. I use one we ordered from Century quite a while back, and its in great condition still.

7sm


----------



## No Dummy (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi. You could try one of my hand made dummies. 
I pride myself on quality, but I dont charge through the roof. I can make them custom for your height or other needs, padding etc. All of my dummies are space saving, only 1 metre square in a corner, perfect for the city dweller.
I live in Sydney and only deliver locally. Thats why I started making them because they are so expensive to import from the big companies.
Hope to post photos later.
Ads:asian:


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 12, 2005)

LAKANPOPOT said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> I am new in wing chun. I need help in choosing a wooden dummy.
> Has anyone tried the Wing Lam freestanding-spinning wooden dummy. I am interested in it because it's tradionally made but space saving. It claims the feel of the traditional dummy with more life because it spins. thanks in advance.


 
Looking at that particular dummy it looks fine, the spinning idea would just be a gimmick when you are actually training the dummy stuff from wing chun.  I personally wouldn't want to drill into my floor but remember when you talk about space saving you need to have enough space to work around the dummy so it shouldn't save that much space at all.  However if the price is right and its the one you want then it might suffice your needs.  I personally prefer my dummy to be on a wall mounted frame and to have a little give (an alive dummy).


----------



## barriecusvein (Nov 12, 2005)

LAKANPOPOT said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> I am new in wing chun. I need help in choosing a wooden dummy.
> Has anyone tried the Wing Lam freestanding-spinning wooden dummy. I am interested in it because it's tradionally made but space saving. It claims the feel of the traditional dummy with more life because it spins. thanks in advance.



My Sifu has 5 wall mounted dummies and 1 freestanding one. However about a week after he bought the freestanding one we stopped using it. Basically it spins far to easily, so either you have to play very very lightly or massively adjust your footwork. I like to play the dummy with a lot of energy, so it totally didnt suit my style. Wilst it might suit you better its still no match for a wall mounted one.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Nov 12, 2005)

Wall mounted definitly, forget the spinning one, and when you do go to order it give the retailer your size.


----------



## Franc0 (Nov 14, 2005)

My first Mook Jong was made of wood, and within 6 months, one of the arms broke. I had to find a woodshop to make a replacement, but then that one broke not long afterwards. I then sold it and bought an Immortal Mook Jong, and I love it. It's made from a polymer resin, and will never crack or warp (or so the dealer says). One of my guys tested it with a baseball bat and couldnt break the arm (it's guaranteed not to break or they'll replace whatever part breaks). I've had it for about 5 years now and it's in the same shape as the day I bought it. It's also a freestanding dummy that sits in a very solid base. It has shims that can be loosened or tightened to adjust the give. I feel this is of the best equipment purchase I have ever made, in that almost EVERY other piece of equipment (pads, bags, sheilds, mitts) that I've had has worn out and had to be replaced or duct taped eventually, except my Immortal dummy. You can check them out at http://www.immortal.com . 

Franco M.


----------



## Franc0 (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry, but I put the wrong addy in my prior post http://www.immortalusa.com is the right addy, but after checking out the site after a long time I noticed they don't offer the polymer resin dummies anymore and sell wooden dummies now. Sorry.:idunno:


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 14, 2005)

masterfinger said:
			
		

> My first Mook Jong was made of wood, and within 6 months, one of the arms broke. I had to find a woodshop to make a replacement, but then that one broke not long afterwards. I then sold it and bought an Immortal Mook Jong, and I love it. It's made from a polymer resin, and will never crack or warp (or so the dealer says). One of my guys tested it with a baseball bat and couldnt break the arm (it's guaranteed not to break or they'll replace whatever part breaks). I've had it for about 5 years now and it's in the same shape as the day I bought it. It's also a freestanding dummy that sits in a very solid base. It has shims that can be loosened or tightened to adjust the give. I feel this is of the best equipment purchase I have ever made, in that almost EVERY other piece of equipment (pads, bags, sheilds, mitts) that I've had has worn out and had to be replaced or duct taped eventually, except my Immortal dummy. You can check them out at http://www.immortal.com .
> 
> Franco M.


 
Thats not strictly true at all, my sifu broke the leg on an immortal dummy, just with a regular wing chun kick and immortal would not replace it for free and actually want a ridiculous price for the replacement.  I do however feel that they are great if you are short on space and want to have a dummy outside, they are weather proof.  They feel a little funny and i prefer the feel of a wooden dummy but thats a personal preference.  The other point is they are about £100 to £150 more than a wall mounted wooden dummy. But not a bad training aid, a few of my students have them in their gardens and have no problems with them.

oh and the actual link to buy them is here  http://www.immortal.co.uk/immortal-dummies.asp


----------



## Franc0 (Nov 14, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Thats not strictly true at all, my sifu broke the leg on an immortal dummy, just with a regular wing chun kick and immortal would not replace it for free and actually want a ridiculous price for the replacement.
> oh and the actual link to buy them is here http://www.immortal.co.uk/immortal-dummies.asp


 
Hi Ed, thanks for putting up the correct link and correction in policy. It's been over 5 years since I last dealt with them, so I guess they made a change in policy. It's good to know this cause I'll make sure not to test it with a baseball bat anymore!

F.M.


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 14, 2005)

masterfinger said:
			
		

> Hi Ed, thanks for putting up the correct link and correction in policy. It's been over 5 years since I last dealt with them, so I guess they made a change in policy. It's good to know this cause I'll make sure not to test it with a baseball bat anymore!
> 
> F.M.


 
Well they still say that they won't snap or splinter but they obviously do, so go easy on it.  My sifu broke the leg about two years ago so i guess its been changed for a while.  The link you posted of the wooden immortal dummies was kind of interesting, nice idea of being able to mount it on a 4x4 steak or freestand or wall mounted.  Its all a little gimmicky at the end of the day though!


----------

